# Recherche "DETENTE" désespérément...



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

Arggggggggggggg qu'avaient vous fait du sujet "DETENTE".....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoooo rage...hooooo désespoir lorsque.....voulant me rappeler quelques souvenirs du temps des Lilas, de Sieurs Amok, Bengilli et pis des autres.....je m'aperçois....malgré une recherche sur 1 an que vous avez détruuuuuuiiit ces pages de délirium intense !!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Pourquoiiiiiiiii tant de haine ???!!!!!!!*

De ces mois de bonheur....ne reste que "Detente suite"....
Alors vous êtes zouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mes ami(e)s ?!!!!!!! (le "e" c'est exprès pour toi Lila !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ramenez votre fraise rapidos qu'on se venge !!!!!


----------



## archeos (19 Octobre 2001)

Je crois que tu devrais aller dans le tableau de bord Frappe clavier et régler la répétition  des touches sur lente. Manifestement ton clavier ne suit pas ton rythme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

ah nostalgie quand tu nous tiens...
mais bon faut se tourner vers l'avenir quoi ! regarde je me tourne vers l'avenir et je regarde... qu'est ce que je vois ? rico, alem, amok, gribouille, thebig... euh...

bon il est où ce sujet "DETENTE" ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2001)

Ahhh ke c'était bien à l'époque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On te tappait dessus  on s'en gueulait,... On se demande pourquoi Bengli et NumberOne ne posent plus les pieds ici


----------



## archeos (19 Octobre 2001)

Il existait au mois de décembre quand je suis arrivé sur les forums, a été entretenu tout l'hiver pour nous réchauffer le cur à tous , a resurgi une fois au printemps, et depuis l'arrivée d'aricosec  and co, il a plongé dans les profondeurs du classement


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

Vi c'est bien ce qui m'attriste...


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

Archeos ?? attend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...j'le refait pour toi héhéhéhéhé


Viiiiiiii c'est bien ce qui m'attristeuuuuuuuu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est mieux làààààà *HEINNN*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

Euh, Ellen !
Si j'osais...un petit voyage au clair de lune peut être ?
En tout bien tout honneur, bien entendu...


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

Héhhéhé je sens qu'on va recommencer à s'marrer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heu...pour la balade...mouai..faut voir mais tu trouves pas quand même qu'tas une drole de bouille lààà ?


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

je rectifie...après revisualisation :

T'as vraiment une sale gueule lààààà HEIN !!! moahahahhahahahahahaha

Si je viens c'est avec mon garde du corps....


----------



## JediMac (19 Octobre 2001)

Ouaaaaahhhh the Dude qui revient dès qu'une minette passe dans le coin. Alors le coup de te ressourcer, etc ... c'était pipo, tu avais juste trouver un site où les filles abondent !!!
Quand au sujet détente, ma chére Ellen, regarde les anciens ce qu'ils sont devenu, des MODERATEURS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sauf Grib je crois. Ca me fait penser au parcours de billou. Un soixante huitard au début et un requin plus tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement, nous les purs, les derniers des résistants nous veillons.
Allons enfants de la patriiiiiiii ie le jour de glauoire est t'arrivééééééé ...


----------



## JediMac (19 Octobre 2001)

Ellen !! Fais nous des jolis dessins comme avant !!!


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*regarde les anciens ce qu'ils sont devenu, des MODERATEURS Ca me fait penser au parcours de billou. Un soixante huitard au début et un requin plus tard..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pour noyauter de l'interieur, t'as rien compris!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Sauf Grib je crois*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

*JediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiMaaaaaaaaaaaac* !!!

vous ziiiiiiciiiii mon amiiiii   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel joiiiiiie ! 

bouge pas !!! j'rapplique avec mes dessins héhéhé


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

*OUARFFFF OUARFFF OUARFFF*





*voilà, les vieux qui se demandent où est passé leur sujet, allez, bandes de morts, un suppo et au lit * 

mouahahahahahaha (made in taïwan maintenant)

Amok est sur le point de prendre sa retraite, Bengilli est mort, il n'existe plus que sur icq   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les générations passent, que veux-tu y faire Ellen?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je te rassure, d'obscurs complots rôdent encore aux alentours, certain activiste soutenus par des rascals sans nom (dont moi) fomenterait de créer ici-même une république de poneys, Yama serait le chef de la terreur sans visage qui nous glacerait tous d'effroi, Didier Guillion envisagerait de manger tous les suisses des forums les suspectant d'être de vilains petits schtroupmfs se faisant passer pour d'honnêtes macusers

la fête n'est pas finie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'autant plus que Girb et moi annonçons officieusement nos fiansaillies, *héhé*









(sur l'image Girb est à gauche)


----------



## JediMac (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
C'est pour noyauter de l'interieur, t'as rien compris! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

menteur !!! Tout le monde sait que le seul truc que tu aimes noyauter de l'intérieur ce sont les marmottes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Bon salut a toi Mme Ellen excuse moi d'etre un petit nouveau 
Bon je me présente SirMacGregor ou SirMacGinette pour certains je revenais juste d'un depôt d'icebook(n'est ce pas the big)
Non serieusement 
J'suis  juste SirMacGregor né a Edingbourg,Lagavulin est le whiskie que je preferes !!!


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*

menteur !!! Tout le monde sait que ce seul truc que tu aimes noyauter de l'intérieur ce sont les marmottes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et Api aussi


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Ben franchement alem t'as les idees mal placee


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

```

```


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ben franchement alem t'as les idees mal placee*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non non

_à ton avis, qui c'est qui tient la caméra???_


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Bon salut a toi Mme Ellen excuse moi d'etre un petit nouveau*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fort, très fort le bougre! Il joue sur le coté maternel!

Je ne relance pas sur les aneries de Alem...Amok a la retraite...pfffff.....


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*


		Bloc de code:
	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

wahhh l'autre !!! avec des gifs des années 30 !!! Alem fait péter à la damoiselle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non mais sérieusement (pfff....) c'est zoli !


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

attend un peu une minute toaaaaaaaaaaa....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## JediMac (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et Api aussi&#8230;    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha !!! Tient !! Voilà toute la différence entre notre époque et maintenant. Nous étions poëtes, sensibles et fins. J'ajouterai hautement spirituels.
Ils sont goujats, mal dégrossis, épais et bruts.
Regardez messieurs les "jeunes" la finesse de l'oeuvre d'Ellen ! On dirait la Joconde ! Et tout ça sans flash, ni QT. Mon Dieu j'en pleure


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

je cherche mon toub, je cherche


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

*avec des gifs des années 30 !! ??????????*

Grrrrrrrrrrrr ca va barrrrrderrrr !!!! 


```

```

Touba ??? bien suuuuur t'es à droite hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hin hin hin hin...

pffffff plus aucun respect ces jeunots !!!!


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

ayé, toub', j'ai lissé mes ailes et j'arrive


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Ellen c'est bien fait !!!!!


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Hoooo rage...hooooo désespoir lorsque.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Trouvez-pas qu'il manque quelque chose, vous???_





oui, bien vu, le petit Nicolas V. au fond   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il manque effectivement "Ô vieillesse ennemie"

bien, mon petit Nicolas, tu peux aller jouer sous l'arbre


----------



## Api (19 Octobre 2001)

Ellen, ma chatte, les gros délires c'est au toubar vert maintenant, le chat officieux de macge. Suis la flêche, on t'attend.

P.S. J'espère que tu as un bon gros moteur java, et tu évites d'accentuer tes caractères s'il te plait


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)




----------



## gjouvenat (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*ah nostalgie quand tu nous tiens...
mais bon faut se tourner vers l'avenir quoi ! regarde je me tourne vers l'avenir et je regarde... qu'est ce que je vois ? rico, alem, amok, gribouille, thebig... euh...

bon il est où ce sujet "DETENTE" ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arf et moi ??? Tu ne me voit pas ??? Snif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je doit etre trop petit


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Ah franchement vivement mon ice ... pour vous rejoindre enfin si vous voulez sur le chat !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Octobre 2001)

Et moi voila... je sort les smiley de mon site et voila ce que ca donne hi hi hi.. Merde le quel je prend ??? Bon je sais rien... je reviendrais hahahaha


----------



## bengilli (19 Octobre 2001)

Oui... le bon temps... ( j'ai l'impression d'avoir l'age canonique d'Amok en parlant comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Mais je trouve les nouveaux plutot en verve et poilants a lire... Pour répondre à Florent, ca n'est pas notre génialissime engueulade sur ICQ qui fait que je poste moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à Alem, je trouve que tu m'enterres un peu vite. Comme certains le savent, j'ai récemment déménagé et je partage désormais ma vie avec ma douce et tendre petite amie ce qui ne me permet plus comme avant de passer des nuits a rafraichir la page de garde des forums... Sur Hotline non plus je ne suis plus la "créature" d'avant, Ellen peut en témoigner j'ai du télécharger 2 Mo en 2 mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin je perds beaucoup de temps en procédures judiciaires afin de récupérer les royalties du Mouhhahahahahahhaa ® qui me sont dues. Et puis il y a cette volonté non dissimulée des administrateurs de Macg assistés des félons modérateurs de faire disparaitre et d'étouffer cette génération de membres activistes, gauchistes et sécessionaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour finir je rassurerais mes fans, j'ai toujours un sexe énorme (a ce propos je donnerais ce conseil à Amok : ne confonds pas éjaculation et précipitation) et je reste macaddict de la première heure (bientot un Ti 667)
Longue vie à MacG et à la nébuleuse des forums!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Pour finir je rassurerais mes fans, j'ai toujours un sexe énorme *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah ce putain de truc en silicone, tu l'as toujours ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....vraiment, bien utilisée regulièrement, ça fait son effet cette pompe à bite achetée en hollande sous l'imperméable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 octobre 2001 : message édité par saint gribouille junior]


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Bengilli est de retour parmi nous 
retour des anciens???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*je rectifie...après revisualisation :
T'as vraiment une sale gueule lààààà HEIN !!! moahahahhahahahahahaha
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Et encore, c'est mon meilleur profil !
Mais t'as vu mon engin spacieux et spatial : des étoiles plein les yeux en 3,5 nanosecondes, le septième ciel en 4,2 ns et....l'explosion intergalactique en 4,3 ns (...je sais...déjà mioche j'étais précoce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).
Zieute les spécifications : nordi Debord (la meilleure marque !) avec carte-mère à pré-puces en opposium tétanisé, ABS (ABSolute freinage) customisé par Touba, propulsion à marmottage assisté et tout le reste...
Tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tant pis pour toi !
Allez j'arrête - mes amitiés, Ellen !
thebuglebowsky (j'ai changé mon pseudo depuis samedi dernier...)


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Non pas toi the bigf tu n'as pas pete les plombs toi aussi???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Non pas toi the bigf tu n'as pas pete les plombs toi aussi???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Salut Sir ! Content de te retrouver...
J'ai 52 ans de retard à rattraper...quoiqu'un pétage de plombs c'est peut-être pas conseillé pour mes vieux fusibles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




De toutes manières, la vie est dangereuse par nature, c'est d'ailleurs la seule aventure dont on ne sort pas vivant !
Alors...aventurons !


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Ah ca c'est vrai!!!
Amities the big


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2001)

Revoilou la fine quipe.....
Amok le "noyauteur", Ben Big Sex, Multitêt Grib, Api, Ellen et j'en oubli....(volontairement pour qu'ils se fâchent)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que la nouvelle génération a la prause plus courte (comme les idées et la b....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
"De mon temps" (phrase sujette à tous vos commentaires...merci) le bar Mac G c'était kekchose.
Au temps du dépucelage de Number one par des gaillards virils mais tendres, sous les yeux mailicieux des barmaidsgirl de service prodiguant des conseils avisés aux nouveaux, on se laissait aller à des élans.....et même des caribous....poêtiques.
Les post d'Amok, Ben, Grib le jedï valaient aussi bien les meileures pensées de Socrate ou Platon que celle de Sade.....
Alors les "jeunots", Fi de vos "gif", raccourcis d'idées pour cervaux bipolarisés et rprenez donc le chemin du rad du bien pensé....
Et toc!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2001)

la bonne époque ou number one dégobillait partout.... parce que les chips étaient un peut moisies.... et qu'il avait pris le jus en bricolant le flipper


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

ça me fait plaisir cette réunion de vieux croulants et de vieilles décaties, on se croirait à une réunion d'anciens combattants, ils n'ont plus rien à dire mais pensent encore nous apprendre des choses, incapables qu'ils sont de regarder vers l'avenir? à leur âge, chose somme toute normal, viens ma Lila, viens là que je t'en glisse de ma graine d'amour, tu verras qu'après sade, il y a eu Fourrier et j'en passe, la confiture des amokobengilli a tourné, l'un s'est casé et l'autre a filé, c'est po une vieille peau même plus capable de faire le trottoir qui  va m'apprendre à dépuceler une donzelle?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens même qu'avec mon pote gaillardement,on va aller gaiement (c'est le mot!) affranchir sirmacginette par les oreilles, alors ces histores de Grand-père avec leurs cuculs et autres saloperies ne nous font pas peur, on a peut-être pas des bites de 3m mais elles sont dures?


----------



## gribouille (19 Octobre 2001)

.

[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

```

```
 [/qb]&lt;HR&gt;&lt;/BLOCKQUOTE&gt;

c'est vrai c'est pour moi ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh merci mamy ellen ! je vais le foutre dans mon musée de l'internet, section "internet en 1923"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hi hi hi...©

[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

pfff... ça fait même bugger les forums tellement c'est vieux ton dessin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2001)

Merci Ellen! Ca me rappelle l'époque héroique du minitel (époque que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre, et où Montmartre en ces temps là fleurissait ses lilas jusque sous nos fenêtres).

Y'a vraiment des coups de pompe dans l'oigne qui se perdent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

...je crois comprendre que c'est un homme, un VRAI, qu'il leur faut !
...content de vous avoir croisé ici, Ellen et Lila, adieu !!!


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

Bengilliiiiiiiiiiii ? zaaa y est ! t'es casé et j'apprend ça ICI !!!!!!! argggggg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au fait...? tu manques à l'appel sur le vaisseau HEIN !!! on est envahi d'aliens en tout genre et on manque de soldat


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
* on est envahi d'aliens en tout genre et on manque de soldat   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Hé oui, Ellen, toute seule face à la horde des newbees prêts à sortir leurs glaives triomphants et dressés pour faire régner l'ordre et la morale sur ce forum ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Souvient-toi, l'été dernier et n'hésite pas à faire un crochet par la maison (wouarf wouarf !!!)


----------



## Ellen (19 Octobre 2001)

la vache....redoutable cette nouvelle génération


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*la vache....redoutable cette nouvelle génération    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Et encore, Ellen, je ne suis que leur pauvre et faible valet...
C'est tout dire ce à quoi tu peux t'attendre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

...je ne pose que les banderilles, pour l'estocade, les Maîtres s'en chargent !


----------



## JediMac (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------
Hé oui, Ellen, toute seule face à la horde des newbees prêts à sortir leurs glaives triomphants et dressés pour faire régner l'ordre et la morale sur ce forum (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Crois-tu que des petits glaives, tous justes bons à jouer à Papyrus, sont de taille contre le sabre laser d'un Jedi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Point d'inquiétude Dame Ellen, ces gnômes trolleux n'aissailleront point votre forteresse ! Je veille du haut de mon donjon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*
Crois-tu que des petits glaives*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Ok Jedimac, c'est vrai qu'avec mon couteau suisse y'a pas de quoi s'inquiéter...
Par contre, il me semble que les glaives d'Alèm et de Touba seront susceptibles de te faire rendre raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Oh Belle Ellen, ne sois pas poire ! ne bois pas comme du petit lait les paroles de Jedimac qui en fait ne cherche qu'à t'en imposer à l'aide de son énorme sabre laser sulfureux...
Please, ne sois pas dupe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Alors, Ellen ! Prête pour le voyage ???
Je te montre une dernière fois mon engin et après c'est promis, je n'insisterai plus !
Amitiés !


----------



## JediMac (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Please, ne sois pas dupe !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ellen ! ne soit pas Dude non plus.
Quant aux zigotos cités par TheBig et qui auraient de quoi m'alarmer, on a déjà vu des monuments plus fiers et plus droits qui n'ont pas résisté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Euh ! Ellen, voici le fameux sabre laser dont parle Jedimac


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

on m'a appelé??

oui MonBig, je suis là warfwarfwarf le misérable sabre de jedimac, warfwarfwarf

tiens, voici un vrai sabre, l'ancêtre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Je te reconnais bien là, mon Alèm !
Ca c'est du matos !!!


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Je te reconnais bien là, mon Alèm !
Ca c'est du matos !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je te suis dévoué, MonBig


----------



## bengilli (20 Octobre 2001)

Brrr... j'en frémis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ellen t'es mal placée pour me reprocher ma vie de couple car tu as résisté à mes avances et à mes invitations à diner tant et tant que j'ai bien cru perdre mes testicouilles dans un accès de néant sexuel, voire un séchage tombage des petites saccoches!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis donc désormais plus occupé à besogner ma bourgeoise (Private Joke avec jacksim et maitre Pierre) cependant que les anciens mâââââââââles des forums en font de même, après s'être appercu que les posts sur les forums apportaient moins a leur vie amoureuse qu'un petit plié en seize, et pour rester dans la rhétorique qui nous sied si bien, un fin en étoile de shériff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassesses envers les collègues que de les délaisser au profit de créature féminines de surcroit et qui parachèvent le sacrilège en ne connaissant rien en informatique? Oui mon bon monsieur, et comme nous l'avons maintes fois dit par le passé, il y a des choses qui ne seront jamais remplacées  par un port USB ... niark niark...
Pourtant il ne tient qu'a vous de faire revenir le grand, le seul, le magnifissant Bengilli... Suppliez moi un peu! 
Je veux qu'Amok, mon vassal de toujours se prosterne à mes pieds, qu'il me fasse voeux d'allégence, bref qu'il me suce un peu la bite avant que je daigne vous gratifier de nouveau de mes posts fabuleux!


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli ze sex machine avec un sex machin :
*Je veux qu'Amok (...) me suce un peu la bite*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben faudrait savoir, je croyais que tu avais ce qu'il te fallait à la maison !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Ellen (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Posté à l'origine par Bengilli, en pleine crise de manque (?)....
*qu'il me suce un peu la bite* 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>...

arff Benben....tu me décois lààààààà

8-O

[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## bengilli (20 Octobre 2001)

C'est charnel... juste un besoin de posséder l'Amok impénétrable (keuf... keuf...)
Ellen je prends une navette en direction de ta galaxie... Préviens Mother que j'appareille sur le Nostromo


----------



## Ellen (20 Octobre 2001)

Biglebowski, c'est pas la navette qui m'inquiète....c'est c'qu'y'a dedans...héhéhéhéhé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quant à vous, SieurJediMac, sachez mon ami que votre courage et vos galants propos sont forts appréciés par la gente féminine !!! et le plaisir serait mien que d'être protégée par votre sabre laser !!


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Je veux qu'Amok, mon vassal de toujours se prosterne à mes pieds, qu'il me fasse voeux d'allégence, bref qu'il me suce un peu la bite avant que je daigne vous gratifier de nouveau de mes posts fabuleux!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah non! Ca suffit! C'est toujours moi!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
bref qu'il me suce un peu la bite avant que je daigne vous gratifier de nouveau de mes posts fabuleux!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je vous propose de rebapiser ce sujet "EMS lubrique" plus en accord avec les séries de déclarations sexuelles de la part des croulants.......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et Ellen voyons... quand vous dites....
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> quant à vous, SieurJediMac, sachez mon ami que votre courage et vos galants propos sont forts appréciés par la gente féminine !!! et le plaisir serait mien que d'être protégée par votre sabre laser !!  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>sachez que la puissance de mes sortilèges vaut une killiade de fois son bidule technologique dont le copyright appartient sûrement à une société capitaliste douteuse..........   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ouizard, défenseur de la pensée néo-platonicienne à tendance Héraclitiène de l'Est vaudois, amateur de Samos et de Vino Santi, helleniste confirmé, grand modeste devant l'éternel (   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..... pour vous servir, bien sûr....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ouizard]


----------



## jfr (20 Octobre 2001)

La querelle des anciens et des modernes, les Horace contre les Curiace, et qui est-ce qui va se ramasser un


----------



## bengilli (20 Octobre 2001)

au milieu de ce champ de bataille qui ne laissera que des miettes de niewbies en pature aux corbeaux, je tiens a rappeler aux anciens que nous avons bridge samedi prochain à 16h, visite de l'abbatiale St Charles de Motigny-le-Metz à 10h dimanche matin, et le club Sénior duy Cher nous a gentiment conviés à une réunion Tupperware exeptionnelle mardi à 13h. Je demande à tous de faire des gateaux pour souhaiter la bienvenue à nos amis cherois et de vous inscrire pour le bus qui partira du Solarium samedi à 14h30

Le président de l'association des vieux croulants de 20-30 ans déja mis au rencard mais qui vont faire un come back sanglant,

Bengilli


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*au milieu de ce champ de bataille qui ne laissera que des miettes de niewbies en pature aux corbeaux*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"Faites abattre des grands cieux ces chers corbeaux délicieux..." AR    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

hey bengili, je te reconnais, maintenant


c'est toi qui jouait au nain de jardin sodomite dans "des jours de notre vie"

je me souviens quand tu reniflais le cul de serpents


c'était si cool, ce monde d'avant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*
je me souviens quand tu reniflais le cul de serpents
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
C'était pas un serpent, c'était Amok qui rampait pour éviter les coups d'arquebuse de Ouizard (voir autres posts sanglants...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*
quant à vous, SieurJediMac, sachez mon ami que votre courage et vos galants propos sont forts appréciés par la gente féminine !!! et le plaisir serait mien que d'être protégée par votre sabre laser !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
gna gna gna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tant pis JediMac, étant grand seigneur et grand saigneur à l'occasion, mais gentilhomme avant tout, je te laisse le champ libre...
Ellen : pour un tour dans ma soucoupe, tu peux te brosser


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2001)

...la vache, ça envoie dur par ici...
Hey les vieux, vous avez remarqué que les newbies sont plus forts pour les petits dessins que pour le bien dire.... et pour la grande gueule sans rien montrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À côté de vos paluchages de souris sans fil et autre branlettes sur clavier étandu, nos ébats sur les lits moelleux des pages blanches des forums ont fait rendre l'âme a plus d'un modérateur et persuadé de grands adminstrateurs de sortir de leur réserve.
Vous ne coconûtes point les censures srtaliniennes, les procès retentissants, les orgies, les séries revisitées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si aujourd'hui nous sommes moins présents c'est que on a pas que ça à faire..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si vous êtes pas sage, on vous montre le sexe énoooooorme de ben


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Euh Lila ! Un petit tour dans ma soucoupe ????
Je sais, j'insiste, mais qui n'essaie rien n'a rien !
ps : inutile de dire que j'ai une drôle de bouille, une sale gueule ou une petite b..... c'est déjà fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés
thebig


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

et mais tu vas être ma pote, Lila


encore un ou deux posts comme ça et je t'invite à mater PJ autour d'un bon danao pomme-pêche


----------



## bengilli (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*
Et si vous êtes pas sage, on vous montre le sexe énoooooorme de ben    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allleeeeeezzzzzz.... encore une trahison à l'album de famille... Je sais bien qu'aucune n'y résiste mais bon c'est pas la peine de ressortir les vieux noir&blanc


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2001)

quand à faire un tour dans ta soucoupe pourrie, tu peux te brosser......j'suis pas blonde    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je suis sûre en plus que t'as aucunez imagination..
Ce serait resto (mac do), ciné (le dernier disney) et ....
vas y persuade moi     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rassure toi Ben j'utiliserai la force qu'en dernier recours....une arme pareille doit rester à le disuasion

[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par Lila]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
c'est pas la peine de ressortir les vieux noir&blanc  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
C'est peut être pas la peine de LE ressortir tout court !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A propos, je savais que tu étais "big" Ben, mais pas "black"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*
Je suis sûre en plus que t'as aucunez imagination..
Ce serait resto (mac do), ciné (le dernier disney) et ....
vas y persuade moi      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Ben non, je ne dois pas te persuader puisque tu as deviné mes intentions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour une fois que j'avais l'intention de sortir le grand jeu !!!


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2001)

....au fait the big lebowsky (ça veut dire lesbienne en russe?) fait gaffe à tes petits lapins parce que si les grands méchants loups les repère t'en trouvera plus une touffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Souvenez-vous des marmottes

MOUUUUUHAHAHAHAHA comme dirait ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Lila ! j'aime ta hargne....
Fais gaffe, touche à mon lapin et je lâche mon opossum de combat qui te retournera ta marmotte comme une crêpe bretonne !!!
Non mais ! Dire ça à quelqu'un qui pourrait être ton père !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Y'a plus de jeunesse !


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2001)

MOUUUUUUHAHAHAHARRRRRRR !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









....ce qui risque d'arriver à ton lapinou mon chou si c'est l'Amok qui le chope, j'aime autant te dire que le chaterton sera une faible mesure de précaution....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est Ben je crains le pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pi c'est pas parce que t'es père de trois lapins que tu saurais quoi faire pour perpétuer  ton espece....quoique c'est peut-être pour ça que tu as trois lapin...NAINS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

Pa !
C'est qui la dame qui dit qu'on est des lapins nains ???
File moi 200 balles ou je le dis à maman.....
Je t'attend dans le hall d'entrée...
Ton lapin nain qui t'aime


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

ils sont mignons ces vieux, toujours à se vanter sur l'écran et à faire dos bas dans la vie, _bandes de sodomites honteux_ et je les nomme : Benguiliguili, Amokette, Lilianne folie, Apiraptor, Ellenquicrisse et autre (je ne mets pas dans le lot  ni garonne ni *mon Girbouilli d'amour*





  )

cancrelats et puceaux de la souris-savonette,ils le sont!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme si  la taille démesuré du sexe de benguiliguili nous faisait peur à nous, on sait bien que cette taille est du au fait qu'il s'est fait greffer la housse de sa clarinette au dessus du sexe, c'est creux à l'intérieur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que Amok est une folle, qui frime devant Api dans un endroit où je suis censé maintenir la décence (cf les folles nuits du toubar verde) mais qui flageole des guiboles devant ce puceau de Benguiliguili, pfff, que des salades tout cela _*et le pire c'est que c'est plus la saison*_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

En fait, Alèm a dit exactement ce que je voulais dire, mais en mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honte sur Vous, cancrelats baveux (mais pourquoi je dis ça maintenant ???)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à toi mon fils (lapin nain de mes deux...) dis le à maman et tu vas te bouffer ta playstation !


----------



## JediMac (21 Octobre 2001)

TheBig et sa petite bande !!! Avoir un gros sabre laser ne fait pas tout ! Encore faut-il savoir le manier ! Il doit faire corps avec vous. Il doit concrétiser dans l'instant ce que votre esprit a conçu (dans votre cas, ça n'ira pas loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Attention à la démonstration ...


----------



## JediMac (21 Octobre 2001)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Il doit concrétiser dans l'instant ce que votre esprit a conçu...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Nous, avec Alèm, Touba et Ouizard, on cogne nos adversaires comme des malades et on n'arrête que lorsque leur cervelle gicle le long de nos pommeaux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









De toutes, manière, avec Ellen et Lila, on n'a pas le temps de s'embarrasser de préjugés...
A présent, c'est elles ou nous, on ne nous traite pas impunément de petites b..... !
Nous ne comprenons pas que le Jedi magnifique que tu es perdes son temps avec ces deux "oldies", sinistres acolytes d'Amok et Bengili   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ma soucoupe leur est fermée pour l'éternité et même plus ! 
Viens nous rejoindre dans le combat de la lumière contre l'obscurité, fier Jedi...nous n'attendons plus que toi pour les écarteler aux quatres vents !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 octobre 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## gribouille (21 Octobre 2001)




----------



## JediMac (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Viens nous rejoindre dans le combat de la lumière contre l'obscurité, fier Jedi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vois clair dans ton jeu, l'empereur ! Tu cherches à me détourner de mon destin. Sous une apparence Lebovskienne, se cache l'affreux *Bill*evesées *Gates*apens !
Je refuse tout net ! Brisons là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Tant pis, Jedimac ! 
Tu as choisi le camp de la défaite ignominieuse et irrémédiable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attiré que tu fus par les sirènes du passé hantant le forum, tu as dévié du chemin que le Maître avait tracé !
Tes attributs viendront rejoindre nos trophées de guerre et figureront en bonne place dans nos assiettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que tu seras un valeureux adversaire à la hauteur des seigneurs de notre camp.
ps : j'espère que tu me diras si Ellen et Lila en valait la peine (pour mon édification personnelle bien entendu...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps1 : souffrant d'indigestion (opossum grillé légèrement faisandé...) je charge mon Alèm de t'estourbir allègrement...
Mes amitiés funèbres,
thebig


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)

Non TheBig (si tant est que la traduction littérale signifie encore quelquechose après les ignominieuses basses dont tu a fait montre!) notre Jedi ne trahira pas notre cause pour dix deniers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vois tu TheLittle (et dieu sait qu'il est grand le mystère du petit, amok me comprendra aisément) si Jedi fait partie des très grands c'est qu'il n'y a rien dans ton camps qui puisse lui faire fléchir le genou pour se serviliser à ta cause. Tu ne peux lui offrir ce que Georges appelle la force, ce que je nomme la plénitude, ce que Jedi appelle l'ataraxie... 
Jedi ton immense sagesse n'a d'égal que la blancheur de la tunique de lin blanc de dame Ellen lors qu'elle le baigne de rosée dans Eden Park  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Forza gériatrie et j'fais pipi sur les niewbies!


----------



## Ellen (21 Octobre 2001)

Arrrrrrrrrggggg The BigLeboskiiii   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dites-moi que je rêve !!!  c'est vous, le génie sarcastique, la plume célinienne, le vivisecteur cynique, le métaphysicien de la dérison ????? mooaahhahahahahahahahaha vous ? qui proférez des niaiseries dignes d'un adolescent baroque ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Taisez-vous donc un peu, iconoclaste et laissez donc Notre Maître Jedi si merveilleusement remplir ses fonctions !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
* et j'fais pipi sur les niewbies!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
M'en fous ! il paraît que t'as l'habitude de pisser à côté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Viens plutôt te mesurer dans l'autre post ! quand tu verras notre nouvelle recrue, Barbarella, tu feras dans ton froc !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*un adolescent baroque ? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
A mon âge, ce serait plutôt 4 adolescents baroques !
Merci pour le compliment Ellen ! A charge de revanche !
thebig


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Viens plutôt te mesurer dans l'autre post*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est fait, je doute que tu puisse t'en remmettre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
C'est fait, je doute que tu puisse t'en remmettre  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
...je suis mal barré avec mes nouvelles recrues


----------



## touba (21 Octobre 2001)

plouf

[21 octobre 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

Pauvre petits. On a été dur avec vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Pauvre petits. On a été dur avec vous    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
C'est plus de mon âge tout ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mes amitiés, Ellen !


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

et zouuuuu 1 abandon ! hin hin hin hin hin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




```

```


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Salut Ellen !
Je m'aperçois que "jouer au méchant" c'est pas mon truc...
Alors, j'ai simplement envie de te dire : content de te revoir sur le forum et passe une excellente journée...
Amitiés, 
thebig


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Prenez garde, des troupes fraiches mais non innocentes arrivent à la rescousse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Prenez garde, des troupes fraiches mais non innocentes arrivent à la rescousse*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Salut Archeos !
Puis-je entretenir l'espoir fou de te voir nous rejoindre dans cette lutte autant implacable que fratricide ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tel le Phenix, je me sens renaître de mes cendres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Ellen : Considère mon post du dessus comme nul et non avenu (moment de faiblesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Aucun problème, thebig ! J'ai profité du week-end pour me ressourcer en imprécations campagnardes du meilleur cru, et si je ne me suis pas lancé dans la joute cette nuit c'est que je pensai qu'elle n'était ouverte que pour ce week-end, et qu'un nouveau champ de bataille serait choisi pour cette semaine. Mais n'aie crainte, je suis disponible et d'attaque, tu n'as qu'à aller voir ton sujet de recrutement


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

NAnnanananananana The BigLeboswkiiiiii ! Trop taaaaard !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , l'encre est désormais jetée à jamais.......lalalalalalallalala

meuuuuu nooon....je rigoleuuuuu ! et pour être sincère, je viens juste de baisser également ma garde sur le sujet de "la prose de la mort"  héhéhéhéhé ! Faut croire qu'il y a de bonnes ondes aujourd'hui sur le forum !

Alors...CARPE DIEM et chaaaampaaagne pour touuuuut le monde !!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( C'est Maître Jedi qui va être content d'avoir une journée de vacances héhéhéhhé )


```

```


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*
Alors...CARPE DIEM et chaaaampaaagne pour touuuuut le monde !!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





		Bloc de code:
	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


TSSSSSSS. Champagne... quel manque d'originalité.. Samos oui gavons nous et repartons au combat et que ça saute


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

et après on se demande pourquoi le monde va mal !!! pfffffffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*et après on se demande pourquoi le monde va mal !!! pfffffffffff    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
J'imagine un monde où, au lieu de se taper réellement sur la gueule, les hommes et les femmes règleraient leurs différends par le biais de posts humoristiques pleins de smileys charmants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est beau d'être un rêveur...parfois !


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

Argggggg comme c'est mignon tout çaaaa....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne peux que laisser l'ange qui s'est emparé de nos plumes assérées s'envoler (pour la journée hin hin hin hin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) vers d'autres forums


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Ellen ! En avion non plus ??????


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

En voiture, peut-être ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Bon ! ça va ! j'ai compris....
Adieu


----------



## touba (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Bon ! ça va ! j'ai compris....
Adieu[/IMG]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah non ! ça va pas recommencer !!! reste thebig...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
ah non ! ça va pas recommencer !!! reste thebig...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
T'en fais pas frérot, ça fait partie de ma stratégie de déstabilisation d'Ellen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me sens comme ma mobylette, totalement débridé...! La vie quoi !...


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

Il eût fallu, TheBigLeboski que vous eussiez demandé à Maître Jedi qu'il vous prêtât son vaisseau...






 c'est pourtant simple noooon ? pffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Euh Ellen ! Jedi a fait une bourde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Va voir sur le "duel du post de la mort"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et dire que tu fantasmais sur Ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reviens sur terre Ellen ! Reviens sur terre !


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  
*Posté à l'origine par TheBigLeboswki....*
_Et dire que tu fantasmais sur Ben..._
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


```

```
si tu fais allusion à ce triste montage (héhéhé)....je crois que Ben lui même cherchait plus à effrayer la gente féminine qu'à seduire !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arrrffff décidemment.....'faut tout leur expliquer....
Je vais tout de même allez voir cette "bourde" de Maître Jedi dont tu parles !!!! encore une subtilité qui vous aura échappé !! bestiaux écervellés


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  
_Posté à l'origine par TheBigLebowski :_
*....ça fait partie de ma stratégie de déstabilisation d'Ellen !*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






....pas bien ça...pas bien du tout....glmrlgmrlgmrlg


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Ellen !
Que devons-nous faire, nous, fiers guerriers pour recueillir un peu de ton attention :
Nous sommes prêts à affronter les torrents les plus impétueux, les montagnes les plus abruptes, les fauves les plus féroces, les océans les plus tumultueux etc.. etc...
Enfin, à demain (s'il ne pleut pas, bien entendu !)


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Nous sommes prêts à affronter les torrents les plus impétueux, les montagnes les plus abruptes, les fauves les plus féroces, les océans les plus tumultueux etc.. etc...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*mais pas du tout*, mais ça va MonBig de proposer cela à une vieille qui croit faire du Basquiat avec son minitel, qui n'a jamais écouté DNA et dont les activités principales sont de jouer au bridge et de se rappeller les fous désirs qu'elle a eu dans sa jeunesse et qui n'ont pu se réaliser à cause de la Bataille de Verdun encore si c'était quelque sublime top-model qui te proposait, en plus de son corps de statue, sa fortune accumulée à marcher devant des cocottes!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
 encore si c'était quelque sublime top-model   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
C'est comme ça que je l'imagine : belle, intelligente, indépendante et tout et tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comme Api, Lila, Oups et Barbarella d'ailleurs !
Les forumeuses de MacG ne peuvent qu'être comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, ne sommes nous pas tous beaux, jeunes, riches et intelligents jusqu'à preuve du contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A propos, mes amitiés à Shabbat !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*C'est comme ça que je l'imagine : belle, intelligente, indépendante et tout et tout*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
encore ton utopie 68tarde qui tarde d'ailleurs à s'évanouir, retourne écouter Beggar's Banquet ou Charlie Parker   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   cette femme est si despérément seule que même à l'époque du minitel, elle faisait déjà les mêmes dessins   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Comme Api, Lila, Oups et Barbarella d'ailleurs !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
pour connaitre Api, je conviens comme gribouille, elle ressemble aux monitrices de colo sur lesquelles (les pauvres qu'elles me pardonnent en choeur) je fantasmais vers l'êge de 13 ans mais je 'ai plus 13 ans et le goût s'est formé en moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Les forumeuses de MacG ne peuvent qu'être comme ça *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
crois-tu qu'elle soit vraiment comme cela, je pense plutot qu'elle s'ennuie dans leurs travaux respectifs et que se venge d'une certaine procrastination sur ces forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*D'ailleurs, ne sommes nous pas tous beaux, jeunes, riches et intelligents jusqu'à preuve du contraire *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
retire le riche en ce qui me concerne mon bon big, j'approuve cet état de fait, à mon corps défendant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:

*A propos, mes amitiés à Shabbat !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
il va bien et te remercie de ton hospitalité (quoiqu'il trouve la paille de ton étable soit confortable, il n'a pus supporter les soliloques de ton ami Jésus et l'a trouvé bien prétentieux presque païen)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Ah mon Alèm !
Merci de me faire perdre mes illusions !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En ce qui me concerne, tu peux allègrement retirer : jeune + beau + riche + intelligent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il ne me reste plus qu'une certaine vision des choses de la vie qui font que, souvent je passe pour un gars gentil, légèrement en marge, et parfois limite con...
C'est pas de la fausse modestie, parce que j'en suis fier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, mon problème, c'est que j'aime tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou tout au moins, beaucoup de monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(même Shabbat qui n'arrêtait pas de répéter Yahvé qu'à faire ci, Yahvé qu'à faire ça etc... ...)


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

Mon pauvre Alèm....les femmes ont dû être bien dures avec toi pour que ce dégage tant de hargne de tes paroles !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A te lire, on jurerait que tu as un compte à régler avec elles ! Vengeance ? Mais de quoiiiiii ? d'avoir toujours été célibataire ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à vous, TheBigLeboswki, votre bonne humeur, et votre sincère gentillesse font de vous un bien sympatique ennemi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arggggggg le jeux va devenir bien douloureux héhéhéhéhhéhé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

hmmm !!

Ça s'appelle "diviser pour mieux régner" ça !
n'est-ce pas Ellen ?


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Mon pauvre Alèm....les femmes ont dû être bien dures avec toi pour que ce dégage tant de hargne de tes paroles !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A te lire, on jurerait que tu as un compte à régler avec elles ! Vengeance ? Mais de quoiiiiii ? d'avoir toujours été célibataire ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*je suis découvert*, ô Ellen, sainte Ellen, n'explose pas comme cela, tu fais fondre les glaciers que je croyais à jamais posé sur ton corps, prends ma tête encore duveteuse et pose là sur ton sein maternel et ensuite une petite cravate du notaire ne sera pas de trop *Merci*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

ouais et d'une révolution sans heurt nous formerons la république des poney, idéalisée et démocratique où les fleuves sont du Samos les montagne rempliesde poudreuse même en juillet les villes des grandes entité écologiques

enfin je ne sais pas pourquoi je dis ça

Santé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ouizard]


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

viviviivivivi je vote !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

...Et ou tout finirait comme ça :


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Samos oui gavons nous et repartons au combat et que ça saute   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je me souviens d'une pub : Samos, Samos, la portion de lait des grands !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je tire tous azimuts, je ne sais pas qui est avec moi ou contre, tout ce qui poste est susceptible de faire une cible

--------------
ou l'inverse


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Quand à vous, TheBigLeboswki, votre bonne humeur, et votre sincère gentillesse font de vous un bien sympatique ennemi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arggggggg le jeux va devenir bien douloureux héhéhéhéhhéhé*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben voui mais qu'est ce que tu veux... faut faire des choix dans la vie ! t'as choisie d'être l'ennemie du big... faut assumer now !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nous notre big on l'aime et on le prête pas... des fois on le loue pour renflouer les caisses du Toubar mais c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










thebig + touba = amour éternel
na !


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Mon pauvre Alèm....les femmes ont dû être bien dures avec toi pour que ce dégage tant de hargne de tes paroles !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A te lire, on jurerait que tu as un compte à régler avec elles ! Vengeance ? Mais de quoiiiiii ? d'avoir toujours été célibataire ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis au fait Ellen : tu serais pas une femme Barbara Gould toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hi hi hi...©


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
des fois on le loue pour renflouer les caisses du Toubar*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Salut mon frérot !
Par mail privé, je t'envoie mes nouveaux tarifs de location...
Note la promotion de novembre : duo Rico + thebig à - 50 % par rapport au tarif habituel...
Par contre, j'ai augmenté mes prix habituels de 10 % because l'augmentation du prix des poils d'opossum dont je me sers pour les accessoires (housses etc... etc...)
N'oublie pas de spécifier à Ellen qu'en cas de nouveau contrat, une période de 2 heures gratuites est offerte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Note aussi que je ne travaille plus avec Amok et Bengili...leur concours de b.... était bien trop épuisant à mon âge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme d'habitude, la commission pour le Toubar Vert reste fixée à 25 %
A te lire, etc... etc...
Ton frérot de lait !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*font de vous un bien sympatique ennemi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------




(...que ne ferais-je pas pour mes potes de combat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

LO,

Ce matin, en allant au boulot, je cherchais désépérement le soleil derrière les nuages. Quand soudain ! Je n'en cru pas mes yeux !!! Une étoile filante en plein jour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
Mais j'ai bien vite réalisé que cette étoile n'était pas filante du tout. Elle était même traînante.
Grâce à mon astrovision, je zoume là dessus et que vois-je ??? TheBig qui se rendait cahin-caha sur le champ de bataille, tout content d'avoir bien dormi, mais manifestement pas assez !





Dites bonjour au Dude !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Euh Jedi !
Il était convenu entre toi et moi que cette photo était privée et que tu ne devais en aucun cas t'en servir sur le forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La tournure du combat va changer...compte sur moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps pour Ellen : bon, ben tant pis


----------



## remi trom (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Lagavulin est le whiskie que je preferes !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Môssieur est connaisseur....

Chinn !


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

Dansoooons les z'aaamiiiiss dansons !!! lalalalalla
















[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*

dis au fait Ellen : tu serais pas une femme Barbara Gould toi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hi hi hi...©*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

une femme Barbara Gourde, plutôt!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Arrête Jedi !!!
Je vais te faire bouffer ton laser 110 V...
En plus, t'as envoyé les deux autres photos à Ellen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est bas et indigne Jedi !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*HU ??? ben j'ai rien fait moaaaaaaaaaaa !!!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Je vous rappelle quannnnd même (NAAAN MAIS HO !!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Et c'est alors qu'une bande de roquets agressifs s'est jeté sur moiiiiiiii*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*C'EST MA FAUTE A MOIIIIIIIII ?????? gmrlmgrlmgrlmgrmgmrglmrglmr *!#*!^*&~ &gt;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voyez, la pauvre vieille a tellement d'arthrose à dessiner ses misérables dessins sur le clavier de son minitel, qu'elle n'arrive pas à retirer ses doigts des touches, ce qui donne ces répétitions de lettres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff je la plains, c'est sur qu'à son âge et avec des handicaps pareils, on doit avoir le désir de se rappeler sa jeunesse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

Bon allez, il suffit maintenant !!!! Assez de ces éructations vengeuses ! Tu vas voir un peu tes fesses toaaaaa !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Post confidentiel pour Ellen :
Ellen, tu ne sais pas à quoi tu t'exposes avec frérot Alèm....c'est notre grand armurier en matière de smileys et autres...tu risques de te faire descendre en flammes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin, moi je dis ça... ... ...!
Avoue que ce serait dommage


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

ouh lalalalala, j'ai peur tu vois j'en tremble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mes hommes de main sauront faire jouir ta tigresse bien carossée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  de part leur puissance   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  ou de part la taille de leurs attributs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

...j'avais prévenu


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

tiens, j'ai trouvé une vidéo de Ouizard à l'entrainement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Bon ! Ellen ! Désolé, mais c'est tout ce qui me reste !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

et voici Touba en train d'invoquer quelque démon pour que les gens viennent enfin à l'arbre


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2001)

cet ELLEN  qui dans le poulailler
séme la panique,la zizanie
un zest de nymphomanie
et ils sont tout émoustillés
frérot THEBIG est amoureux
et par de petits ronds de jambes
sans jamais lui montrer son membre
l'a quand même fait monter aux cieux
notre ELLEN reconnaissante
refusant d'autres prétendants
ne cherchant plus d'autre amants
a demi nu et pantelante
en relisant toutes ces pages
se dit qu'il en aura fallu
pour qu'on s'occupe de son ...
et bien moins de son ramage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

Rico !
Tu lis dans mon esprit comme dans un livre ouvert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est la forme à ce que je vois !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as manqué la première partie du "duel du post de la mort" - on ressentait ton absence dans nos rangs !
Maintenant on est rassurés


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
frérot THEBIG *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça y est, l'aricosec revient et emplus (nouveau mot) il est réconcilié avec notre producteur multinational d'opposums


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  
_Propos d'Aricosec...._
*...cette ELLEN qui dans le poulailler
séme la panique,la zizanie...*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

HU ??? ben j'ai rien fait moaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous rappelle quannnnd même (*NAAAN MAIS HO !!!*) qu'au début d'l'histoire, je me suis contenté de reprocher aux ADMINS du forum d'avoir vaporisé le forum "DETENTE" qui nous réchauffait le coeur lorsqu'il faisait froid !!! Et c'est alors qu'une bande de roquets agressifs s'est jeté sur moiiiiiiii sans autre raison que celle de ne pas faire parti de ce certes vieux, mais non moins délirant sujet !! C'EST MA FAUTE A MOIIIIIIIII ?????? gmrlmgrlmgrlmgrmgmrglmrglmr *!#*!^*&~ &gt;:-(


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Héhé, vous êtes tous bien simpatiques....et droles. Tous...moins....Alèm. Tu es un vrai tout-puissant mec, héhé, au moins tu le crois ainsi n'est-ce pas ?sûrtout avec les nanas hein ??? hihi !!!!
Tu fais pitié avec tes petits dessins , on dirait que se la seule chose que tu maîtrises !!!!
Tu sais chaval, un de plus haut degré d'orgueil et de estime de soi indique la plus grande impuissance intérieure.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jon:
* Tous...moins....Alèm*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Salut Jon ! Pour ton premier message, tu cartonnes fort !
Si, avant de poster, tu avais pris le temps de fureter dans tout le forum, tu te serais aperçu que Alèm est le pote de 99,99 % des forumeurs - et un pote c'est sacré !
En plus, c'est le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - virtuel peut-être, mais bien présent !
Chacun a ses coups d'humour, ses coups de gueule, ses coups de blues etc... etc...
Avant de plonger sur la "forme", intéresse toi au "fond", tu y découvriras beaucoup de bons sentiments et d'amitié...
Mais peut-être que tu n'as pas envie de découvrir tout ça ?? J'en doute !
Permets-moi très poliment de te dire que je trouve ta première démarche maladroite et malvenue...
Mais qui ne fait de bourdes ???
thebig


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

Voila thebig, tu réagis comme il convient
notre amie Brigitte a déjà pris la peine de saluer comme il convient ce grossier personnage dans le sujet consacré.
A mon avis il n'a envie que de déverser un peu de fiel. Espérons en une maladress._wait and see_ comme disent nos voisins


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

Salut Archeos !
...c'est un peu comme si, invité pour la première fois à une soirée où tu ne connais encore personne, tu ouvrais la porte en criant : "Salut connards".....
...perso, je préfèrerais refuser l'invitation !
Enfin ... ... ...
Que cela ne nous empêche pas de passer une bonne journée...
Mes amitiés, Archeos
thebig


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

Personne ne lui offrira un verre au bar, où je vais de ce pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Excusez tous et toutes ma sincerité, je ne savais pas que  on ne pouvait pas s'exprimer librement dès le premier message, Pardon !!! Mea Culpa !!!!!
Pour moi la sincerité ne peut avoir d'excès mais est toujours bonne, au contraire la hipocresié est toujours mauvaise .
Ah au fait je m'appelle bien Jon !!!


----------



## baax (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> jon a dit 
...au contraire la hipocresié est toujours mauvaise . <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben en tout cas la formulation n'est pas hypocoristique ! grand fou va !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

Je sais maintenant !!!...et on a tous marché !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jon est en fait un "agent de déstabilisation" dépêché par Amok et Bengili pour semer la zizanie parmi nos troupes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Quoique ! Si Amok et Bengili étaient les commanditaires, Jon s'y serait pris avec plus de finesse et d'intelligence !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc, je retire ce que j'ai dit !
Aaalèèèèèèm ... fais-nous LE smiley "de la mort"


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH excellent TheBigLeboski ! et Jon ? mon défendeur anonyme ? seriez-vous un fan de MaîtreJedi ??? 
ça y est je recommence à me marrer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trop dur d'arrêter héhéhéhéhé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
* cette ridicule histoire m'a quand même "coupé" l'envie de continuer le délire....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Mais j'ai rien dit moi !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Enfin, prenons un peu de temps pour nous resourcer....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*tiens, j'ai trouvé une vidéo de Ouizard à l'entrainement    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouahhhhh y'a eu des fuites commes fait pour trouver cette vidéo de moi essayant mes nouvelles aruebuses (models Winchester, du grand art) par contre t'aurai pus au moins me prendre sous un meilleur profil


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

Oups hypocrisie !!!
Bravo Baax, au moins il y a quelqu'un qui connait le mot et qui a prit la peine de me le faire remarquer, mais chuis pas fou moi, seulement etranger et il a des mots que ne sais pas écrire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

...c'est un peu comme si, invité pour la première fois à une soirée où tu ne connais encore personne, 

et tout le monde se connaît, t'essaies de t'intégrer mais devant la complicité les liens qui lient les autres tes mots d'esprit sont insipides et peuvent virer au discourtois.

Ce que ressent Jon c'est de la frustration ce qui ne l'excuse pas, il a qu'a aller voir ailleurs, partir à l'anglaise mais pas besoin d'être agressif.


----------



## Ellen (25 Octobre 2001)

Et ben dis donc !!!! quel bordel !!!! arffff moi qui voulait que mon sujet ne soit que drôlerie et sympathie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà que tout le monde s'entretu, que des "nouveaux" membre (Jon) s'en mèlent et que d'autres non enregistrés s'en démèlent !!!!

L'AFFAIRE EST CLOSE POUR NOUS (entendez Alèm et moi !)  alors place au rire et à la bonne humeur.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout au moins entre vous, car je dois dire que cette ridicule histoire m'a quand même "coupé" l'envie de continuer le délire....Allez zouuuuu je retourne côté technique ! 

Byyyyye byyyye les zouaves


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jon:
*Héhé, vous êtes tous bien simpatiques....et droles. Tous...moins....Alèm. Tu es un vrai tout-puissant mec, héhé, au moins tu le crois ainsi n'est-ce pas ?sûrtout avec les nanas hein ??? hihi !!!!
Tu fais pitié avec tes petits dessins , on dirait que se la seule chose que tu maîtrises !!!!
Tu sais chaval, un de plus haut degré d'orgueil et de estime de soi indique la plus grande impuissance intérieure.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as le droit de penser la même chose de moi qu'ellen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as le droit divin de penser ce que tu  veux des gens

tu es seul juge de te permettre d'émettre des avis, ce qui  me connaisse (en virtuel et en vrai) doivent seulement avoir un avis différent du tien    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand aux petits dessins, oui c'est la seule chose que je maitrise sur les forums, vu que dans la vraie vie, je suis photographe et que je maitrise très bien mes Nikon (vu qu'ils n'ont à peu près aucun automatisme)

et puis ta dernière phrase est bien ficelée mais je te la laisse de retour, vu qu'elle pourrait t'habiller au centimètre près   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ben oui, mon ami quand on se lance dans ce genre de réflexion, il faut être sûr de soi sans le montrer, sinon on est soi-même victime de cette trop grande prétention que l'on reproche)

_"Quoi qu'il t'arrive, ne te laisse jamais aller - faute suprême - à te croire maître, même pas un maître à mal penser. "_ Henri Michaux, _Poteaux d'angle_, si tu veux, je t'en envoie un exemplaire?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand à ma toute-puissance, elle n'existe que dans la manière dont tu veux bien lire mes posts (ceci vaut aussi pour Ellen, chère Ellen    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

et je tiens à rassurer  ma famille, je n'ai pas encore un égo aussi développé que Yama et je ne suis pas encore aussi obsédé par le sexe que SirMacGrégor par son iCeBook (à la fraise??)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh, au fait, ton post non plus n'était pas drôle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## archeos (28 Octobre 2001)

Nous attendons avec impatience le retour de tes présentations originales dans le sujet Civilitées


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

Salut além,

Ca m'ennui que ce soit moi qui te réponde parce que je ne veux pas que tu penses que je fais une fixette sur toi. Mais (tu sais il y en a toujours un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pourquoi revenir après un petit blackout sur le forum pour raviver le feu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Si tu es aussi sage et érudit que tu veux nous le laisser croire, tu aurais su qu'une telle réponse était inutile ! Alors maintenant on fait un erase et ça repart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si tu veux, tu peux prendre un mars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

ah, je vois, je m'absente 3 jours et c'est le bordel complet, bande de vauriens, pas capables d'organiser une permanence digne de ce nom, pffff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dingue, me voilà obligé de poster des trucs sérieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hé les gars, je peux mettre un de mes petits gifs débiles? allez, yala, siouplait, juste pour me détendre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  dites oui


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

*NON !!!*











PS : j'ai modifié un peu le gif, mais du coup il est un peu lourd   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Si ça vous fait des chargements de page trop long, dites le et je repasse à la version light !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS2 : j'ai remis la version light avant que vous hurliez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je ne les voyais même plus bouger et pourtant avec l'ADSL ... D'un autre côté, c'est peut être IE qui manque de mémoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

hé, mais je sais où c'est Tataouine, c'est dans le Dahar, au sud de Medenine, dernière étape avant le sahara je comprends que tes gifs soient si austères


----------



## archeos (28 Octobre 2001)

Ah ? Ce n'est pas  à Matmata (sans H), Tunisie, ou alors c'est le même endroit ,


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Ah ? Ce n'est pas  à Matmata (sans H), Tunisie, ou alors c'est le même endroit ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben, le site de tournage, je ne sais pas mais Matmata est à une centaine de Km au NO de Tataouine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matmata est un affreux coin à touristes mais pas autant que les plages de Monastir débordant d'Allemands bedonnants et pédophiles


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Aaalèèèèèèm ... fais-nous LE smiley "de la mort"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai celui-là qu'est po mal


----------

